# Anti-pull Harness



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I picked Brink up one of the Anti-pull harnesses at Walmart today.
He is awful about walking me instead of the other way around...







I have tried all the other tricks to get him to stop pulling, to no avail. -_- 
So, I thought I would try this! It says "guaranteed to stop pulling instantly."

After finally figuring out how to put it on him...(it took a rocket scientist!)....I took him for a short walk outside. Amazingly he pulled some, but didn't pull AS MUCH...







So how does that work?









I know the harness parts are in different places than the regular ones...but what about it makes them stop pulling?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I have one too, but I haven't used it in a while. I think it was pressiing down on Peanut's back when he pulled foward...at least I think that's what I remember...







Ha, the first time I used it I think I spent longer trying to figure out how to put it on him than I did actually walking with him


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 4 2005, 10:20 PM
> *I have one too, but I haven't used it in a while.  I think it was pressiing down on Peanut's back when he pulled foward...at least I think that's what I remember...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

dork


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 4 2005, 11:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dork








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69113
[/B][/QUOTE]







meanie!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most of them pull under the armpits to make it uncomfortable. 

If you need a tool to help teach a walk on a loose lead, I prefer the gentle leader or premier front-leader type harness in combination with an obedience class. All of these harnesses/head collars are tools, not solutions. Teaching a loose lead walk takes some time and work, but can be done with a dog of any size.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with JMM. Shiner is a BIG puller and we got the halti it works great. He can now walk correctly with out it but everyonce in a while I have to put it on and show him who is in control. The halti (gentle leader) is great.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 4 2005, 10:16 PM
> *I picked Brink up one of the Anti-pull harnesses at Walmart today.
> He is awful about walking me instead of the other way around...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't like the no pull harnesses. I would try a halti instead. We use them alot for rescue, they work of the same theory a halter does for a horse, where the head goes the body will follow and they do not have enough strength in their head to pull at all.

here is a link and they don't take a rocket scientist to figure out nor cause the dog any discomfort to encourage him to stop pulling. 
http://petco.com/product_info.asp?sku=7648...01&dept_id=%2D2


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Jun 5 2005, 07:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like the no pull harnesses. I would try a halti instead. We use them alot for rescue, they work of the same theory a halter does for a horse, where the head goes the body will follow and they do not have enough strength in their head to pull at all.

here is a link and they don't take a rocket scientist to figure out nor cause the dog any discomfort to encourage him to stop pulling. 
http://petco.com/product_info.asp?sku=7648...01&dept_id=%2D2
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69176
[/B][/QUOTE]


So it kinda looks like a muzzle when you put it on?







I was trying to keep from that...I think JMM had mentioned the Gentle Leader (is that what it was called?







) before and that is why I didn't go for it, because it looked like a muzzle...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I spent so long looking for the halti and the gentle leader. None of the places around here had one that would fit Peanut. I only used my anti-pulling harness for a week or two (that was months ago) and Peanut now walks right next to me. Hmm...maybe it was just a fluke?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 5 2005, 08:29 AM
> *I spent so long looking for the halti and the gentle leader.  None of the places around here had one that would fit Peanut.  I only used my anti-pulling harness for a week or two (that was months ago) and Peanut now walks right next to me.  Hmm...maybe it was just a fluke?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69193*


[/QUOTE]

lol maybe he was afraid you'd put that nasty contraption on him again~!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I had a cocker spaniel that I used the gentle leader and it worked great. My little cocker spaniel was horrible at walking and pulling on his least. Only had to practice for a couple of weeks and he had walking on a leash great. When I first started using it people would give me all kinds of looks but now that it is much more known about I see lots of people using it. I never used it on Lacey even though I have one. The best advice I ever got was that as soon as possible I should walk her, which I did. She is a great little walker. Took lots of work though. I know you can get a gentle leader at Petsmart and most vets office's have them. My vet showed me how to use it and he fit it to my cocker spaniel. He even had a video that I watched in the office for some pointers on how to use it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My gentle leader fits even a 4 lb dog. Petsmart carries them. I have found the gentle leader has a more precise fit than the Halti. I prefer it. 

You do need to accustom the dog to wearing it before heading out for a walk and also remember that it is there to help you teach them how to walk on a loose leash. You still need to work on rewarding that behavior. 

It has to be fitted precisely. Somebody at the pet store should be able to help you with that.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 5 2005, 10:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol maybe he was afraid you'd put that nasty contraption on him again~!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69210
[/B][/QUOTE]
lol, it's so cute now with a regular harness he even lifts his front leg so I can get it on







Anyways, I'm not using anything but a regular harness now, both the boys walk fine.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

when I was looking into collies I was going to get a halti. but I heard so many horor stories about haltis causeing spinal injury I decided against them. you have to know how to use it right or it can be harmfull


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by melissajean_@Jun 16 2005, 11:31 PM
> *when I was looking into collies I was going to get a halti. but I heard so many horor stories about haltis causeing spinal injury I decided against them. you have to know how to use it right or it can be harmfull
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73298*


[/QUOTE]

Gentle leaders and haltis are very easy to use properly if you take a few minutes to read the packet that comes with them. No flexi's and only use with a 4-6 foot leas. No constant pressure on the head. Any collar can cause damage if used improperly. I've never seen a dog with a spinal injury nor have I seen a validified report of one due to proper use of a head collar.


----------

